# A Mod Is Born



## Alex (17/6/14)

Not bad eh!

The nicest machining I've seen on a mod yet.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/14)

An improvement on the Hana not having to have a screwdriver handy to swap batteries.


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

Matthee said:


> An improvement on the Hana not having to have a screwdriver handy to swap batteries.



yeah,and it's not a commercial venture either. Just some vaping machinist guy that made this for someone.

The guy cut it on a mill by hand.


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

Only R6k though!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

Mike said:


> Only R6k though!



Come again?


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

300 English Pounds to buy this mod.



> Hi Mike.
> Thanks a lot I really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> Next on my list is a sx350 26650. It will be W29mm x H76mm x D51mm. Could be made a bit smaller using a DNA.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TylerD (17/6/14)

R6k!?!............

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Spyker (17/6/14)

f.. my dis baie!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

Yea. I expected it to be a bit pricy, but for that money I'd prefer adamantium thanks.


----------



## Spyker (17/6/14)

Mike said:


> Yea. I expected it to be a bit pricy, but for that money I'd prefer adamantium thanks.




Or Unobtanium..

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

Honestly hope it gets cloned. Is it so much to ask for a compact VV/VW 26650 for a daily vape


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

For that price... naaa. I'd rather get my friend to make me one on his machines


----------



## Xhale (17/6/14)

I would find those sharp 90deg edges of the box unpleasant. I also have no chance of finding out in real life, as 300gpb is beyond what I would reasonably pay.

edit: I removed a rant...didnt add much to the conversation so shouldnt have posted it


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

He's not 100% finished, going to be adding a fillet.

Missed the rant sadly


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

I really don't know where you guys came up with the 6K price, as far as I know it's a one off build at this stage

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/26ivwl/small_dna30_18650_box_mod/

Here's the wooden one he made for himself as an ADV


----------



## Mike (17/6/14)

I thought it was self explanatory.. I emailed Jamie and asked him what his going rate is. Read further up to see his reply.


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

Mike said:


> I thought it was self explanatory.. I emailed Jamie and asked him what his going rate is. Read further up to see his reply.



Ah, sorry I missed that somehow  still think his work is worth it though.


----------



## RezaD (17/6/14)

Holy crap that wood box looks gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

If you are looking for a DNA type wooden mod then take a gander at this range!

http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/PV-Model-Reviews_c_31.html

They have both pure Mech's and DNA20 Mods in bottom fed and normal atty range.


----------



## crack2483 (17/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If you are looking for a DNA type wooden mod then take a gander at this range!
> 
> http://redskymods.3dcartstores.com/PV-Model-Reviews_c_31.html
> 
> They have both pure Mech's and DNA20 Mods in bottom fed and normal atty range.



All of them say not for sale?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> All of them say not for sale?



He makes new ones all the time and they are available from time to time. I have a Cruiser on it's way. Basically I monitor his dedicated thread on ECF and when a new one is available you go to the web site and order it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

